# E 47 lift



## pedroplows (Oct 19, 2005)

I bought I used plow last year and did just a little plowing do to so problems with the truck. But fixed now and ready for the new year. Let it snow. My question is I have a Meyer plow with a E47 lift pack on it. I was wondering how I would check to fluid levels in it. I know where the fill is but can't see the fluid through the hole. What should the level be? And what kind of fluid should I use? The fluid that is in it now is red in color. Please help.

thanks
Pedroplows


----------



## ght1098 (Jan 31, 2005)

The fluid level shoud be about an inch below the fill port, red fluid, sounds like someone put dexton in it. If it was mine I would drain and flush the entire system, clean the screens, then refill with meyer fluid, it will work better and give you less problems.


----------



## ght1098 (Jan 31, 2005)

The fluid level shoud be about an inch below the fill port, red fluid, sounds like someone put dexton in it. If it was mine I would drain and flush the entire system, clean the screens, then refill with meyer fluid, it will work better and give you less problems. By the way welcome to plowsite.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

There are 4 bolts on the top of the pump reservoir. 1 is different then the others. that is the fill port. check fluid level with the ram in the down position. like ght1098 said change the fluid to Meyer fluid, level should be 1" below fill port with lift ram in down position. wash out the 2 filters located at the bottom of the reservoir assembly under the 11/16 bolt heads. flush out the hoses and the angle cylinders. Total fluid should be a little less then 2 qts.


----------



## pedroplows (Oct 19, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the information. Not to sound stupid but how do you change and flush the system and rams. Do the rams have there own fills on them or are they fill from the pump? The screens that I should be cleaning how do I get to them? Does anyone have any diagrams or pictures. Like I said this is all very new to me, not very machanical but always willing to try. Thanks.

Nick
PedroPlows


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Nick at the top of this screen is a sponser named Central Parts Warehouse which has good digrams for meyer plows.
To drain the rams they should be removed, remove the hoses, compress the rams to empty, then reinstall on plow and they will self fill from the pump when angled. after filling the rams recheck the fluid level in the pump, you will have to add a bit of fluid then.
check the CPW link for the digram of the e-47 for the location of the screens. If you still need help then let us know and I can post a picture of the e-47 with directions.

here is a link to the e-47 brake down 
http://www.centralparts.com/PDFs/Meyer/1-523 R17 NEW PA BLOCK.pdf

Dwan


----------



## Tomc (Dec 6, 2003)

Scroll up to the top of this page, click on the Meyer link, under service, download the repair manual. It will tell you how to service your pump.


----------



## pedroplows (Oct 19, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks once again. That was very helpful and I will try on my next days off. One last thing. My ram that pushes to the right tends to have trouble pushing the plow to the right after being angle to the far left. It does go after a while. Any ideas. Could this just be because it is low on fluid or something else. Thanks.

Nick
PedroPlows


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes it could be because it is low on fluid. one way to check is to raise the plow all the way and try to angle it. if it does not angle then drop it to the ground and try again. if it angles then it is low on fluid. or you could drop the plow to the ground and remove the fill plug and just check for fluid.


----------



## ght1098 (Jan 31, 2005)

Could also be a bad Hyd coupler or "C" cartridge. Had problems with my old meyer last year, gave me fits  ended up being a coupler, they are cheap, probably just change them anyway.


----------

